# laptop auseinanderbauen?



## auge (9. Januar 2004)

hallo

ich hab einen Laptop gekriegt, der alledings kaputt ist. Und zwar geht er manchmal gar nicht an und wenn der angeht dann schaltet er sich mal nach 5 sek mal nach einer stunde ab. Ich vermute, dass es an einem kleinen Kontaktfehler irgendwo drin liegt und würd es gerne selber reparieren ( oder zumindest nachgucken ) nur kriege ich ihn nicht mal auf und nun zur frage:

kennt ihr irgendwelche Seiten im Internet, die beschreiben wie man Laptops aufkriegt oder wenigstens Tipps dazu geben? Vielleicht auch Handbücher oder so?
Falls es nötig ist: der Laptop ist von Compaq und heißt "Armada M700".

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
auge


----------



## Sinac (9. Januar 2004)

Mir fällt da jetzt keine Seite ein, aber schau doch mal bei Google!
Aber ich denke wenn man da mit genug Geduld und ein wenig Logik rangeht
ist das auch so zu schaffen, also bei den notebooks die ich bis jetzt
aseinander hatte wars meistens kein Problem.
Wie weit biste denn?
Oftmal musste erstmal zusehen das du die Tastatur hoch bekommst, weil
darunter meistens der Anschluss für das Display sitzt etc.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

